# Cuts of Meat



## RandyinNI (Mar 20, 2018)

I am just curious what to do.  I bought some ribs from the butcher and they were very disappointing.  It seems so far that there is not much meat on the ribs here.  Do I have to ask them to cut them a special way.  Also the butcher did mention something about briskets are called something a bit different over here then in the states.  He did say if wanted a brisket like in the states to let him know because they have to cut it a different way.  It might be something where with the cuts of meat I want I have to preorder instead of just walking in.  Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2018)

Listen to your butcher...   take his advice..


----------



## smokeymondays (Mar 20, 2018)

I find good, meaty ribs difficult to get over here.  Most of what is sold is scraped to the bone to get all of that belly meat.  The best way to get what you want is ask your butcher to carve them off the quarter or half of pig while you are there.  That way you can tell the butcher how thick you want them.  I have also had some success asking the butchers specifically to get the thick ribs from Smithfield or wherever.  

Brisket here is brisket there - but if you get brisket off the shelf here it is just the flat and rolled.  Your butcher can get a whole packer brisket (point and flat) still in the cryo - and you can choose to have them trim or not.  

Hope that helps


----------



## dl8860 (May 12, 2018)

You shouldn't _always _take your butcher's advice. I went to a butcher local to my place of work yesterday to get some beef short ribs to barbecue, and he brought me out some very lean ones with little meat. I had to ask if he had any more meaty ones, and luckily he did. They are sat at 186F on my smoker currently.

I also asked about brisket and if they had point end and flats, and if I needed to order them cut that way in advance. He seemed to get quite confused between the point end and burnt ends. So don't assume your UK based butcher is always knowledgeable about American style bbq.


----------

